

AWS Managment Console Now Has Amazon CloudWatch Support (And Pretty Graphs) - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/08/aws-management-console-now-with-amazon-cloudwatch-support.html

======
FiReaNG3L
I find the cost a bit prohibitive for CloudWatch - 0.015$ per instance per
hour. If you monitor 24/24 7/7 (and why wouldnt you?) it adds up to ~120$ per
year per instance.

Wouldn't it be smarter to run something like Cacti instead?

~~~
kirubakaran
$10 per month is prohibitive? How many additional hours of effort will the
alternative cost you?

~~~
FiReaNG3L
Per box - it all depends on the number of boxes you have, but once its setup
for one, its setup for all.

------
rnugent
This is great except one still has to manage on a machine by machine basis.
Not scalable. Why do we move the ball forward with cloud computing only to go
right back to old habits?

